# From Pop-Up to a 30' TT



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi all,
The wife actually found this great site! We took possession of our new 2004 28RSS August 25. Since then, we made it out 2 times. Both short trips - didn't want to be too far away from help if I ran into trouble. Big change from the Jayco J-1006 we still have. I am not quite use to having something so big, so close behind me yet.
We bought from Avalon RV and Marine in Ohio and have had a pleasant experience. We went down during one of their sales for a free lunch and ended up buying a camper ($20,000 Hot Dog!) The dealer did not preasure us though, contrary to what you might think. That was the major reason why we bought. I was ready for heavy sales pitch, but he left us look at/talk about the camper and really get a feel for what it would be like to camp in it.
The wife really liked the double bunk beds in the 28RSS (so that the kids can bring along a friend or two?!?!?!?).
I must say that I am a bit upset with everyone on the forum! There are so many great Mod ideas that I am not going to have any time to camp! Is there a cure for Mod Madness????
Seriously, the posts here have really helped me understand alot about the TT. Thanks for being such a great resource!

Paul


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Paul,
Welcome to Outbackers!

I agree that this is a great site.

I also agree about the mods - I'm half way through what I consider 'essential' mods and I'm faced with winterizing pretty soon. Once in storage I anticipate I'll have an even tougher time getting my mods list worked. Been complicated by a few backordered parts.

Great site, great people, lots of fun and very good advice.

Have a good time with your new camper, we do!

Brian


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer!!!

As far as the mods go, you just have to make it part of your life, work, camp, mod, mod some more and then work and camp some more









I've got a couple more up my sleeve, full extension drawer slides for all the drawers, plywood under the kitchen counter to stiffen it up, power jack and a maxxair fan.

Since I own a cabinet shop and I keep it out in the rear lot for the winter, I was thinking of completely gutting the trailer and doing everything over with nice custom cherry millwork with an antique glazed finish and then............................


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Enjoy your new trailer!!!
> 
> As far as the mods go, you just have to make it part of your life, work, camp, mod, mod some more and then work and camp some more
> 
> ...


LOL...and when your done with your "While You Were Out"renovations- please come do mine. I'd love some of that cherry wood in my trailer!!!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul welcome aboard, great choice of Outbacks too! We've really enjoyed our 28RSS.

The best cure for mod fever is winter, since you can't go camping you can keep on moddin' well at least that is my plan of attack. My hope is over the winter to do a few more time consuming mods inside so that come spring we are all set and ready to roll.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Another 28 rs-s
















Happy Camping.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Since I own a cabinet shop and I keep it out in the rear lot for the winter, I was thinking of completely gutting the trailer and doing everything over with nice custom cherry millwork with an antique glazed finish and then............................
> [snapback]15744[/snapback]​


I think I just heard your truck moan! That will add a few lbs to the trailer.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Paul_in_Ohio said:


> I think I just heard your truck moan! That will add a few lbs to the trailer.


Nah he's got that "Gibson cat-back swept side exhaust" he doesn't hear anything!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Hey guys, be nice, I'm sure he'd use a 'light' antique glazed finish.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

" You've got that nice cherry interior now, honey, don't you remember me saying if I did that, we would need a bigger truck?"

Yeah, that'll work


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Congratulations on the new TT and welcome to Outbackers. The ideas and personalities here are addictive so be careful.

Nice to have another Buckeye as part of the Outbacker's family.


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Hope you-all can find the time to use your new Outback a LOT! I saw the inside
of a new 28rss last week at our dealer. Really nice! If we did'nt already have
the 26rs........... Well, you know how it is - always something bigger or better
lurking out there! 
Welcome to the party, and happy "modding".








Fred


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> " You've got that nice cherry interior now, honey, don't you remember me saying if I did that, we would need a bigger truck?"
> 
> Yeah, that'll work


Some how, I don't see Chris buying that one Mike.









Tim


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Get an old wall clock from the house. Open up the cover and remove the hands. Put the cover back on. Hang over the dinette. Make sure the batteries are removed.

Now that's camping modifications.









Welcome to the best group of people on the net!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new TT. We totally enjoy our 28RSS and the bunk house as my kids call it is great. (It is like having 2 TT in 1)









Cure for the mods......Haven't found that yet....but I think there is a 10 step program for "modaholics"







. As for me... I just started a list based on ideas I got from the site and some of my own and just start to plug away at them.

Thor


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Thor,

I did that the first couple of days we had the trailer. I got 14 down on a list and had to stop. Got one finished though - Battery cut off switch. Yea, I know it's small, but I haven't even made the first payment yet.


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Enjoy your new trailer!!!
> 
> As far as the mods go, you just have to make it part of your life, work, camp, mod, mod some more and then work and camp some more
> 
> ...


----------



## Balki14 (Oct 13, 2004)

illinoisboy said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy your new trailer!!!
> ...


Just let us all know when we can start lining ours up for that retofit as well..ha aha..


----------



## polygraphpat (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome
We love our 28 RSS. It is nice to bring your kid's friends and not have to climb over them. We came from a Coleman Pop-up. I love the Mods, but the wife said the other day, your going out to the trailer again.. to do what..haven't you done enough.







Enjoy.


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

I am getting some resistance to doing MODS from my wife as well. I am going to install a winterizing kit, which is fine with her, but when I mentioned about the surge tank, she got this look on her face







. I tried to explain to her that they are both just about cutting a piece of plastic piping that if it should need to be returned to original condition, would not cost more than a few dollars.

Anyway, I have about 14 other things I can be working on that don't actually "Do" anything "To" the camper...


----------



## TennTravelers (Oct 20, 2004)

action Hello,
Even though we're newbie's, we've been reading the forum for a couple of weeks now as visitors-Now we have our beautiful 04 25FBS. We went from a Jayco 8' Eagle Pop-up to the Outback. It's like going from the Outhouse to the White House for us!!







-no more tucking and squashing wet sides when packing up! We can't wait for our shakedown- to the Smokies probably- but we are headed to Alaska for 6 weeks next summer!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

My DW Chris doesn't question mods anymore. She has accepted it as part of owning a trailer and having a husband who likes to tinker. I tell her what's next and she says go for it.

She figures I'm just doing something I enjoy.

Mike


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi Jeff and welcome,

You aren't kidding about the wet sides thing. I remember too many times when we came home after closing up durring/after a rain and had to set up the camper to let it dry out before closing it up again. We had the same issue when we would tent camp and moving to a pop-up was just more of the same so no big deal.

Now, I only have to worry about the awning, and I don't even have to level the trailer to open it









Enjoy your trips! We are trying to get out once more this year, but I think it will be too cold and wet to be worth it. I just may use this weekend to winterize the trailer.


----------

